# Hells Canyon video 39,000cfs



## UriahJones (Aug 10, 2015)

Crazy Beaver said:


> Last week I launched with a group of 8 friends on Hells Canyon to Heller Bar (5days). Hells Canyon was 38,800 when we launched and 42K when we got off. Two 14ft boats and one 12ft boat, so we definitely got to experience the excitement of the size of the river. The 12ft boat flipped twice and we had several swimmers through Granite Rapid. Below is a clip I made. Word of advice to all, do not clip buckets for cleaning dishes onto your boat unless they have secure lids. It took 3 miles and a jet boat to get the boat over to shore because the buckets sunk in the water and held onto the intense current like a sail. Some may say that is a rookie mistake, but every trip is a learning experience and an adventure in my eyes. After the Salmon dumped into the Snake the river grew above 90K with the boat ramp submerged completely. High water excitement!
> 
> https://youtu.be/Nw3ZeO3I5o0
> 
> ...


Nice video. I just got off yesterday from a run through Hells (my first). We hit Granite at 36k cfs. Was a fun ride. The Green Room was impressive and even the shoulder of the right side lateral was an impressive hit. 

We did flip a 16' boat in Granite, but cleaned up the mess in about a mile. The river is just sooo fast at the higher water, and we had 4 swimmers that the current just carried. Thankfully there is not much right below Granite so that made it a little easier.


----------



## Crazy Beaver (Mar 31, 2012)

Sounds like you had some fun too! We had a 12ft boat flip twice but you can probably imagine how easy a small boat can get tossed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## JustinJam (Mar 18, 2009)

We launched on the 21st. 36k. Single boat. No issues with big rapids. Granite was a bit of an eye popper. Biggest issue was the huge eddy fences. Accidently launched my girl at a 2 near the imnaha on an eddy. Heads up, there is no water at Pittsburgh


----------

